# Spam: +491637776711 + 00491604151406



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Tja, diese Nummern hören sich alle sehr echt an.

Die Nachricht zu der ersten Nummer:
"Lust auf was Neues? Hier gibt es kostenlos Kontakte von Singles in der Nähe. Bist du ein Boy, dann sende BOY (sonst GIRL) und dein Alter und PLZ per SMS zurück!"

Tja, ich weiss zwar nicht wieso, aber ich hab zurückgeschrieben. Dann kam die Antwort von der 2. Nummer:
"Super! In Kürze bekommst du Flirt-Vorschläge aus deiner Nähe auf dein Handy. Wenn du keine Lust mehr hast, schick einfach STOP an diese Nummer. (smsContact)"

Nun, nun, was soll man davon halten? Keine Angaben über Kosten, kein Mensch der sich meldet wenn man diese Nummer wählt... Was soll man davon halten? Bin ich jetzt wirklich auf den Abo-Trick reingefallen? Wird mir jetzt Geldabgezogen wie für eine Info-Dienst von meinem Anbieter? Und das noch zu Monatsanfang, wo man noch nicht weiss, wie hoch die Rechnung sein kann...

Nun... Was soll man tun, ausser STOP an die Nummer zu schicken?
Und was kann man tun, wenn die Rechnung riesig wird?

Danke für evtl. Antworten.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juni 2004)

Nun, im Moment hast du drei Möglichkeiten:

Weiter chatten - wenn's dich interessiert. Was das dann wie kostet, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

STOP schicken - dann sollte Ruhe sein.

Nicht tun - dann sind wir alle gespannt, was passiert.

Anders formuliert:
So richtig passiert ist ja noch nix, oder? Wobei die nächste Rechnung natürlich gut analysiert sein möchte ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

*Erfolgs-Quote?*

Sicher gibt es bei dieser [] mit der SMS-Nummer 55255 (1,99 EUR/SMS) kaum ne Chance auf ein Kennenlernen mit einer netten Frau, od?
MfG enrico

 :holy:

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort gelöscht]*


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

Mein Kumpel





			
				Delita schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, diese Nummern hören sich alle sehr echt an.
> 
> Die Nachricht zu der ersten Nummer:
> "Lust auf was Neues? Hier gibt es kostenlos Kontakte von Singles in der Nähe. Bist du ein Boy, dann sende BOY (sonst GIRL) und dein Alter und PLZ per SMS zurück!"
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

Mein Kumpel hat der Tussi (angeblich Petra aus Bremen) dauernd
zurückgeschrieben. der hat jetzt eine Rechnung über 600 Euro.
Die wollt sich mit dem in Stuttgart verabreden, hat aber dauernd Ausreden erfunden und hat ihn hingehalten.
[]


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kumpel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt und Quoting gekürzt]*


----------

